

A theory on Reddit – where and what next? - ychandler
https://medium.com/@skyspeak/redditapocalypse-part-2-89f33ba951d2

======
x5n1
Reddit very quickly loses its appeal if it's just content.

------
paulhauggis
Really? You have to mention Trump in an article about Reddit? Biased much?

